# Having trouble printing separations--ink not dark enough--settings?



## inkandthreads (Aug 19, 2015)

Our artist quit, and he took his printer with him, and now are trying to print seps on our own. We bought the Epson WF 7620, and the ink isn't laying down thick enough when we print. Is there a setting I can change? I feel like I've tried everything.


----------



## raggamuffin (Sep 16, 2015)

Go into print settings on your print pop up (which appears when you click print)

Choose the following print setting - Epson Matte with black point compensation ticked. Choose the highest print output available (high quality).

Make sure you are using pigment inks, either Epson DuraBrite or alternatively I get great results using the OCP range of pigment inks.

Hope that helps.


----------

